# building ship 2 sail world.



## foxtailV (Apr 28, 2010)

i have recentlly taken possesion of a 50ft shrimpboat, previouslly owned by the department of natural resourses. its got much work to get it ready and if anyone is intreasted in traveling with me then just drop a line. the ship will be bulked up a bit to take on a crew ie.. from 50ft to 100ft extension. i mean to have this thing finished in a year or less. as in most trips i take i dont in tend to live through this but thats the part that seems to be some divine comedy , about someone who is always in a hurry to die , but is consistentlly late for his own funeral. if your courious or just traveling through chas. sc hit me up. i live on land and boat theres plenty of room and its so close to town u could yell and riase a noise ordance in the most prestigious parts of the downtown districts, if all this seems abit bizarre your right ... but it does not mean it isnt true.:crew::crew::sos::sos::sos:


----------



## christa (Apr 28, 2010)

that sounds amazing I hope you find yourself a crew mate. where do you plan on sailing to once the boat is fixed up? and have you sailed far distances before?


----------



## JohnFNB (Apr 28, 2010)

how many crew mates are you looking for....if you want a whole crew we could just basically sail the seven seas and dock in towns for a while and earn money for supplies....then just sail off. hell i guess we could do it forever. better than a regular job. LIKE A PIRATE COMMUNE. seriously hit me up with details..


----------



## wartomods (Apr 28, 2010)

if i handt a huge phobia of travelling long distances by boat.


----------



## xbocax (Apr 28, 2010)

I'd like to be kept updated on this :]


----------



## cranberrydavid (Apr 28, 2010)

foxtailV said:


> as in most trips i take i dont in tend to live through this but thats the part that seems to be some divine comedy , about someone who is always in a hurry to die , but is consistentlly late for his own funeral.



Taking a small boat to sea is as good a way to die as any and better than most. 

I'm assuming she's steel. Are you doing the extension yourself? What's she got for power? Just curious. Good luck!


----------



## joemojave (Apr 29, 2010)

I am down to help work on her, especially if she is steel cause I can weld. I might also like to join the crew but I dont have any experiance so I might be more of a nuisance than a help. Next time I am in the area I will drop you a line and maby we can meet up.


----------



## Winston Smith (Apr 30, 2010)

wow, amazing. would like to see the finished project and stories!


----------



## foxtailV (May 14, 2010)

JohnFNB said:


> how many crew mates are you looking for....if you want a whole crew we could just basically sail the seven seas and dock in towns for a while and earn money for supplies....then just sail off. hell i guess we could do it forever. better than a regular job. LIKE A PIRATE COMMUNE. seriously hit me up with details..


i like the way discribe what seems to be an life of merrys , row boating through lifes waves, i coundt agree more. the details are diffantlly for the devil.. i swear if my wagon wheel falls off one more time... i ll start a world wide tidal wave just to suRf the turf..i will keep u posted.. but heres a little something to think about i need people help with puttin a boat together like papa neutrino did, except this boat starts with a 50 ft shrimp boat and i fill the hull with 2 part foam ..because its not water tight but this should do one hell of a number on its integrity and float capisty..then we add on either little by little to increase the lenght or we just grab another shrimpboat which seem to be up and down this coast by god if not my very own harbor . attach it foam it to and well there are all these sail boats abandoned and there mast would help with sail the open sea. a motor also will be a must but not the main source of propulsion , ive also given thought to a six person recumbent style bicycles powering the prop with posable pedal assist through electric motors. everyone can get a little exercise if things get long and still keep healthy, owe tennesse rocks i travel that area like the back of my hand memphis , nash ,chatt. lived in all of them and road those tracks..destinations is south to the islands then down to south africa then through the red sea n..not afraid of somalians with weapons areu? once through hostile waters then dock at jordanian port i hope to pick up my sister ,husband and kids and get them a new life they are stuck thanks to this countries red tape and my in abilitty to pay 50,000 for an imigration lawyer. once aboard then to either thialand austrilla or new zealand to eche out as much of a living as possable and keep those visas from leaving us high and dry.


----------



## foxtailV (May 14, 2010)

hey come cheak it out ill send u more info as i am able


----------



## Rez E Wrecked (May 15, 2010)

i'm in !!! I hope to be down your way in the next 6 months or so we should keep in contact


----------



## cranberrydavid (May 18, 2010)

I got a couple of thoughts that will hopefully be helpful. 

First you should be aware that fishing boats are designed to be most stable when their holds are full. Also I don't know if the original engine and gear is still in, but if not you need to calculate the weight of all the gear, full hold, fuel tanks etc and put that much ballast down in the bilge before you foam it or she will be too light and may want to float on her side. Even worse, when she meets a wave she will probably want to roll over on her back and stay there. If you're planning on adding extra structures on deck you need to calculate their weight and add that to the ballast as well. Also your rudder is designed to have the wash from the propeller across it when steering, so it's probably not going to do very well for steering when sailing. 

Second, the prevailing winds will be against you for crossing the Atlantic to Africa in the northern hemisphere. Look at this HowStuffWorks "Maps of World Prevailing Winds"
You'll probably want to get down around the horn of Brazil and wait for favorable weather before heading across to South Africa. You don't want to go too far north or you'll end up here Skeleton Coast - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia but you don't want to go too far south or you'll miss Africa altogether and end up in these Roaring Forties - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia which would take you on a wild ride to Australia. 

Third, when you're within 200 miles of land you need to figure that you will be under regular surveillance and will probably be boarded regularly by the navies of the countries whose waters you are passing through. They're gonna assume that you're a smuggler and hassle you. You're not going to be able to come in to most ports for food and water without a bunch of permits and inspections which can cost a bunch of $$$. It's kind of a racket but its how they pay for the inspectors. 

I hope this helps. It's good to have your eyes open when you're starting a big project.

Good luck!


----------



## foxtailV (May 19, 2010)

wow this is all good to know thanx for the heads up this is looking more like a mission imposable im thankful for this information on the boats phsyics but that stuff about permits and being boarded really is another thing , i had no idea about. i wonder how papa neutrino did his adventure on a shoe string budget? and thankx for the info on the sailing winds.. have u watched the papa neutrino u tube? very intresting raftologist... if u can think of any loop-holes through these permits im one to try anything. 200miles or so from coast can u sneak through with kayaks w/motors for supplies? this sounds like train ridin through hell and back!


----------



## foxtailV (May 19, 2010)

this may sound perfectlly ass a nine, but here goes... u know those tall ships that sail around the world touring countries and taken on yuppies? the ships of old? well why not follow them and just benifit from there wake , like every town the go to we go the rags of the outfit well be totallly hated cause well be the shit that all others want be able to compare.. well get some of the benifits of the cities that open there services and friendship to sailors ...seeing us many locals will assume were of there ilk ..this could be intresting to see would strange situations u can get into. it may even make the trips successful can u just imagine havin to play cloak and dagger with these crews and they just want seem to be able to figure out where we come from but were in every town they go to? this could also get bad with them sending word ahead to other places and amongst themselves.. but i still think we could ride ifor what its worth this is just one possable scenerio ive thought worth its salt.


----------



## cranberrydavid (May 19, 2010)

I just looked at the Poppa Neutrino site. It looks like he had problems too. The raft that crossed the Atlantic looks like it may have gotten confiscated in France, and the one that was headed for the South Pacific never made it through the Panama Canal (which has tons of paperwork. You really need to hire an agent, a pilot, etc. or you don't move in the canal zone.) 

There is a whole culture of the kind of living you're talking about. In a lot of ports if you look carefully you'll see the under-the-radar liveaboards. Some are sqatting on other people's boats. Some own their boat and nothing more, working odd jobs and spanging for a living. You can tell the boats that never move. They're like the homebums. The guys who anchor out and row back and forth to the beach to save moorage fees sometimes are some pretty hardcore sailors. These are the guys you need to talk to.

Like riding freights, the ninja skills count. You keep a low profile and try to blend in with the yuppie boats as much as possible or you get hassled. So probably avoid big tall ship events and boat shows when security is really heavy and there's no place to anchor. 

If I was going to liveaboard I'd be looking for a generic fiberglass sailboat for cheap/free because there are so many they're almost invisible. If you're sailing off the coast of Latin America you can usually get supplies without actually entering port by dealing with the pangas ( local fishing boats). You can still get boarded by the Navy/Coast Guard though. Always make sure you have good ID and title to your boat, and no guns or drugs that can be found on a fairly thorough search, or your boat will be confiscated.


----------



## foxtailV (May 21, 2010)

its so strange being this train rider given up that life to the sea? its funny u know so much about it. which is cool , ive been offered sailboats ,but i think i want a big vessel, like the shrimpboat 2 start, then alter it 2 keep it from losing its keel. im just about as liable to try any little unseen idea out there, thats what i want ..the challenge in pulling it off would be huge.. owe about papas boat being taken if i remember right they pulled into a port and an admirer came by and said how much he liked it and papa said u want it and that was the way of it. i diffenantlly dont want the boat taken do u know why anyone would?


----------



## cranberrydavid (May 22, 2010)

They can confiscate your boat for any number of reasons if they think you're being an idiot or a dick. 

There are usually 3 levels of law enforcement: Harbor Patrol, local Police department, and US Coast Guard, and they work together. If the think they're going to have to drag your sunken boat out of the harbor, fish your drowned ass out of the water, or the yachties in port are complaining that your boat stinks and is spoiling the view, you can expect to get hassled with safety inspections, asked to move your boat regularly, watched through binoculars etc. until you get the message that you're not welcome. If that doesn't work, there are fines, and if you don't pay them then they can confiscate your boat. 

Honestly they've got a lot of right on their side. More than one idiot with a boat he can't handle or doesn't know how to anchor properly has come sweeping through and anchorage destroying boats as he goes. 

Also, if you're going international you need to know that if Customs or Coast Guard find even one illegal seed, that's enough evidence for them to confiscate your boat for trafficing, and there is no way to challenge it.

I understand wanting the big boat, but they cost a lot more in all ways (dock space charges by the foot, they require bigger anchors, chains etc.) plus they are a LOT harder to learn to control. Also I've known guys who took free sailboats and lived on them while they fixed them up and then sold them for $1500. 

I'm just saying if you get the small sailboat for a season until you can handle it well and have learned the basic rules of the game, you will never regret it.

It pays to be as professional as you can. Law enforcement and the other boaters will judge you by how well you handle and maintain your boat. If you look like you know what your doing they'll usually cut you a lot of slack. If you don't they'll see you as a threat and find a way to shut you down. Kinda like riding trains or squatting, huh?

.


----------



## cranberrydavid (May 22, 2010)

By the way, the law allows for the CG to fine up to $10,000 for getting a few drops of oil in the water, toxic paint chips etc. The way they interpret this in California pretty much means you have to haul your boat out at a boatyard to work on it if it's too big to trailer. Alaska cuts you a lot more slack about doing maintenance in the water. Oregon and Washington are somewhere in between. Before you get too far into your project you probably ought to talk to the locals and see how they're enforcing in your area.


----------



## ProfessorX (May 22, 2010)

I would be down to help out. I am in San Francisco right now but could probably make my way across the country later this summer. I would definatly be down for some world travel. I know the basics on how to rig up a wind generator too could help with this. The guy that said you would need food and water, I wouldn't worrie about water, all you need is a desalinator, ocean is full of water. Count me in, I definatly am interested in going to SC to help out with your project.


----------



## foxtailV (May 27, 2010)

your more than welcome.. this dreamboat is going to take a lot of vision, and thats what it takes to dream..there is some things u should know ...i dont expect anyone to do more than they want to do, thats what makes each of us our own island, and im more intrested in the individual , who thinks and faces those thoughts. professor X is a name that makes me think of a visionary...follow your lifes zeal.


----------



## ProfessorX (May 29, 2010)

Right on. Thought of something. I know it is expensive to more your boat. How hard is it to just drop anchor near shore and take a row boat in to land. Does this work can your ship float away to sea?


----------



## foxtailV (May 30, 2010)

ok im going to try and paint this picture , the boat is beached on the island i live on , there are other boats all listed as abandoned next to it. i would like to get the boat fixed before moving it into the harbor. intresting facts about the boat 1: it was bought in 07-08 ish .. the boat was fine at the time just couldnt stay afloat without the bilges running 24-7. the owners whom bought it from the state of sc for a dollar couldnt stay on the boat all the time... they left one day and the generators running the pumps failed ..the boat sank to its neck and floated down the ashley river.. some how with few scratches so as to spare them the tragedy of bowling for yachts ...haha lol.. soooo it goes to the boat dump ie.. my island probablly no further than a few football fields from its original mooring... and the state/city keep makin claims of cleaning these and other boats up! there are many all around the harbor, this is a common trend around the coast , due to the economic descension. and most people with any grasp of details knows that the money it would take to clean up is long since gone and there not inventive enough to find the time or resources to carry this clean up...THE BOAT IS JUST SITTING THERE NOBODY OWNS IT , INCLUDING ME. I DONT WANT TO TAKE OWNERSHIP UNTIL I CAN FLOAT IT IN THE WATER. This is due to the fact that since the Gov. cant seem to drum up funds to remove the boats everywhere theve set out to try and fine the previous owners ..which is funny since this tack has proved stupid..they cant be found most the time and even if they do..they dont have anyway of paying, if i was to take over this boat before its off the island i would chanceing these fines.. so why not wait till its ready to be water until owning it ... sure i could do all kinds of work to this boat and suddenlly have someone else swipe it from my feet , but this is almost as likly as the boats being all cleaned up. IF ANYONE KNOWS WHAT I CAN EXPECT TO PAY IN TAXES AND TAGS THIS WOULD BE HELPFUL..................... so i hope this gives anyone intrested an idea at whats what.. and that is going to be a run for ur money...so to speak...


----------



## cranberrydavid (May 30, 2010)

foxtailV said:


> IF ANYONE KNOWS WHAT I CAN EXPECT TO PAY IN TAXES AND TAGS THIS WOULD BE HELPFUL..................... so i hope this gives anyone intrested an idea at whats what.. and that is going to be a run for ur money...so to speak...


 
In Washington the annual registration costs $20 plus half a percent of the value of the boat. It sounds like you can prove that your boat is worth $1 so that's not a problem. It'll probably be a little different in your state, but I'm guessing not by much. 

Thanks for painting the picture. I get it now.

Here's the good news. I'd bet money there's nothing wrong with the hull. 90% of this kind of sinking are from stuffing boxes that needed to be repacked (that's the fitting where the propeller shaft goes through the hull). The other 10% are from the a leak at the sea cock (that's the through-hull fitting where water comes in for heat exchangers for generators and things like that. 

You could probably just start bailing with a bucket and eventually get it to float, though that would be a hell of a lot of work. If you want it to stay floating all you'd have to do is shoot a can foam right around the shaft and stuffing box, and drive a wooden plug in the outside of the hole to the sea cock.

Sounds like you've got yourself a project. Good luck man!


----------



## foxtailV (Jul 18, 2010)

*The boat is gone.*

A few days ago the city came and got my boat. Thats all folks.


----------



## ProfessorX (Aug 10, 2010)

*The boat is gone.*

Sorry to hear that. You should get another one?


----------



## Diagaro (Aug 23, 2010)

No thats not all folks . . .
FoxtailV you seem to have also stumbled upon the pirate motive that i have alwase known about . .. . 
are you still in NC? i will come down if so and we can/will take the area by storm I'm already chasting my self for an epic aquatic life and stuff see my thread here> http://squattheplanet.com/getting-there/other-forms-travel/12092-modern-day-piracy-crew-poll.html
I could use some other motivated individuals like your self - but don't worry you can still be your own captain!
theres 100's of other boats and probably in better shape one thing you learn quick in the boating world is that nothing is for certain! governments, jealous people and mother nature can and will take shit from you over and over again if you don't walk the line the only way to overcome is to be steadfast and sometimes cutthroat in your endevours. . .


----------



## wobbit (Sep 1, 2010)

I might be able to help if I can get down there!


----------



## Diagaro (Sep 11, 2010)

yes, get down there. I am enroute now. Wish I knew the name of that island and the extent of the "cleanup" hate to get down there and see a bunch of impoverished people gainfully employed with sawzalls and dumptrucks handling shreaded fibreglass and salt blistered aluminum. converge on Charleston SC I will need all the help I can get . . .


----------

